# TTC - Warfarin/Tinzaparin



## Cara (Oct 11, 2003)

Hi, I had to come off my Dianette (for treating PCOS), because I had a Pulmonary Embolism...
The thing is, I now have natural periods !! Hoorah!!
SO, I am hoping that I may be able to concieve at last..the downside is that my target INR is 3-4.5 and I am taking Warfarin.
I spoke to the Nurse at the anti-coag clinic and she said to tell them and stop the Warfarin as soon as I know I am pregnant and then I could have Tinzaparin injections to cover me until I could take Warfarin again.
Could you tell me if there is a risk to the baby with Tinzaparin injections??
I have been trying so long for this baby I dont want to jeopardise it should it happen..

Thanks
Cara


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Cara

How long have you been on wafarin for? How long do they want you to take it for?

There are always risks involved when taking most medication when pregnant. However, your Dr will prescribe what he feels is the safest for you. As you have a history of PE you will cover when pg.

Cara, are you having IVF under the NHS/ private clinic. Either one, I would speak to the DR before you start so that you can have all the information you need. This also gives the DR opportunity to outline the management of your case during pg.

Good luck

Jeanette


----------



## Cara (Oct 11, 2003)

Jeanette
Thanks for replying - I've been on Waefarin since November and i'm now on Tinzaparin injections instead...

long story but looks something like

PCOS=Dianette+Flight=P.E=stop Dianette+Warfarin (and periods return!!!) = no contraception ...

its a vicious circle of drugs!!! Im so pleased my periods have returned ...so I have stopped Warfarin and now i'm taking Tinzaparin injections daily as apparently these are safe should I get pregnant.

I'm not even sure if i'm ovulating or not as its been so long since i had periods and since they came back ive been in hospital with the PE etc....

I'm nowhere near IVF just yet...trying to get the PCOS under control, which we are on track with now that I am menstruating so I'm hoping I can do it naturally!!

Should I now become pregnant are these injections really safe??

Thanks
Cara


----------

